

Ask HN: Android application developement resources - nrbafna

I have an Android phone for some months now and was planning to plunge into its app development. I do have a couple of good ideas but haven't been able to get started on the actual dev part. I found the google dev articles too textual.<p>Also, I have no prior experience of Java but have development experience in C and Flex/Flashbuilder.<p>How do i get started? What are some good resources to follow?
======
retroafroman
HackADay has been running a series of articles about getting started with
Android development. Introduction here:
[http://hackaday.com/2010/07/12/android-
development-101-%E2%8...](http://hackaday.com/2010/07/12/android-
development-101-%E2%80%93-a-tutorial-series/)

